
CoAP – Constrained Application Protocol - edward
http://coap.technology/
======
maguirre
I have been used this protocol for with my 6LowPan. it adds reliability to UDP
without a lot of the overhead of TCP, this becomes incredibly important in
constrained devices. In addition, the fact that google appears to be using it
in THREAD could give its utilization a boost.

------
kennu
One thing I particularly like about CoAP is the /.well-known URI support
([http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7252#section-7](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7252#section-7)).
It lets you implement services with easily discoverable data endpoints. E.g.
IoT sensor devices can be made self-documenting in a lightweight manner.

